# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Sabri Fetahu - Berkel, abstraksionisti me origjine shqiptare.

## DYDRINAS

Sabri Fetahu - Berkel, abstraksionist me origjine shqiptare me te cilin nderohet Turqia moderne.

Sabri Fetahu - Berkel ka lindur ne Shkup, ne vitin 1907.
Ne vitin 1927 kreu studimet ne nje shkolle ne gjuhen franceze ne Shkup.
Ne vitet 1927-1928 ndoqi studimet ne nje shkolle te artit ne Beograd.
Ne vitet 1929-1935 ndoqi studimet ne Akademine e Arteve te Bukura te Firences.
Vizitoi Shqiperine ne vitin 1982 ku u takua me familjare te tij.
Vdiq ne Stamboll ne vitin 1993.

Disa nga veprat me te cilat mburret sot Turqia jene:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Autoportret i tij i vitit 1931.

----------

